# visa4uk problem. Please HELP!



## blabster (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could help me out, please. I completed an application on visa4uk, submitted it after signing the declaration online, and then was required to make an online payment to continue. I made the online payment and received a confirmation email for the payment from visa4uk. However, I never received a confirmation for the submitted application, and when I log back in to retrieve my application to print it (which I forgot to do before submitting it), the only option I'm getting is "Make a payment online". I contacted the UKBA/visa4uk using the technical problems enquiry form after 24 hours passed but have received no reply yet. I am really worried as I have my visa appointment on Thursday, and need the visa urgently but don't want to make a duplicate payment. Does anyone know a phone number for the visa4uk so that I could talk to a human directly? Or should I call Worldpay and ask them? Any advice would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## kozitsme (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi had similar experience in Manila. As you say best check that the payment has left your account and credited to V4UK. Good luck


----------



## blabster (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for your response. I checked my credit card transactions online and there isn't one for visa4uk yet, although it could still be pending as the transaction was less than 48 hours ago and I did get a transaction confirmation email from V4UK. 

If you don't mind me asking, how did you deal with your situation? Did you make a double payment or did you wait it out? Thanks!


----------



## kozitsme (Jul 2, 2013)

Only one payment will be accepted, the exact amount. For my part I made an error with the cc numbers, like you I received an autoreply acknowledgement but could not open the file but demanded payment again. Yes I paid again within minutes I gained access and printed the form.


----------



## yilmazo (Aug 1, 2013)

blabster said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me out, please. I completed an application on visa4uk, submitted it after signing the declaration online, and then was required to make an online payment to continue. I made the online payment and received a confirmation email for the payment from visa4uk. However, I never received a confirmation for the submitted application, and when I log back in to retrieve my application to print it (which I forgot to do before submitting it), the only option I'm getting is "Make a payment online". I contacted the UKBA/visa4uk using the technical problems enquiry form after 24 hours passed but have received no reply yet. I am really worried as I have my visa appointment on Thursday, and need the visa urgently but don't want to make a duplicate payment. Does anyone know a phone number for the visa4uk so that I could talk to a human directly? Or should I call Worldpay and ask them? Any advice would be helpful, thanks!


I wonder how you solved the problem? I am currently experiencing the same problem. What a problematic system they have.


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

This may not be helpful but I applied Tuesday night and I thought my payment was accepted on the site. When I checked my e-mail I saw it had been declined. This happened three times. I had to call my bank the next morning and get them to allow the payment to go through because it is an international transaction. I understand that you received a payment confirmation e-mail, which I didn't receive until my 4th payment attempt, but possibly your bank withheld the funds after the e-mail was sent? All banks are different, but a hold for the amount was listed on my account immediately after successful payment and I was able to print my application immediately after the successful payment. I just logged on again and I am still able to print my application. 

Check with your bank and see if they rejected the payment.


----------



## yilmazo (Aug 1, 2013)

RedCello said:


> This may not be helpful but I applied Tuesday night and I thought my payment was accepted on the site. When I checked my e-mail I saw it had been declined. This happened three times. I had to call my bank the next morning and get them to allow the payment to go through because it is an international transaction. I understand that you received a payment confirmation e-mail, which I didn't receive until my 4th payment attempt, but possibly your bank withheld the funds after the e-mail was sent? All banks are different, but a hold for the amount was listed on my account immediately after successful payment and I was able to print my application immediately after the successful payment. I just logged on again and I am still able to print my application.
> 
> Check with your bank and see if they rejected the payment.


Thank you very much. I think my case is a bit different. When I checked credit card transaction through internet banking service of the bank I saw the transaction. Then I called the bank and they said the transaction was OK and they also said to me not to make any other payment. I will wait until tomorrow and see what will happen.


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

yilmazo said:


> Thank you very much. I think my case is a bit different. When I checked credit card transaction through internet banking service of the bank I saw the transaction. Then I called the bank and they said the transaction was OK and they also said to me not to make any other payment. I will wait until tomorrow and see what will happen.


Oh, that would be frustrating. I hope you get it resolved soon. Good luck!


----------



## verda (Aug 6, 2013)

*same payment problem*



yilmazo said:


> Thank you very much. I think my case is a bit different. When I checked credit card transaction through internet banking service of the bank I saw the transaction. Then I called the bank and they said the transaction was OK and they also said to me not to make any other payment. I will wait until tomorrow and see what will happen.


I have the same problem. I made payment and got a confirmation e-mail from worldpay and I see the transaction from the bank, but when I login to the system, I see "Make your online payment" link. Did you solve the problem? Also, are you Turkish, maybe we can write in Turkish..


----------



## jskaa (Oct 7, 2013)

*same problem, looking for urgent answer hopefully*

Hi, i also got the same problem and I'm about to go nuts if I would see that "make your online payment" option again. I've started to fill the application form on monday, I was able to pay it on friday, and I did pay. I've got the Confirmation of Your Visa Application Payment mail right after I've paid. Then this page that says go back to your application, log in and print it, so I've gone back. But all I am seeing is that make your online payment page with that only option. It's been almost three days now, could not reach anywhere at all that would help, nor receiving any helpful answers. Please tell me how you solved it. I'm also from Turkey, like some who has this problem. So.. 

Tell me about it please.


----------



## jskaa (Oct 7, 2013)

*same problem, help.*



verda said:


> I have the same problem. I made payment and got a confirmation e-mail from worldpay and I see the transaction from the bank, but when I login to the system, I see "Make your online payment" link. Did you solve the problem? Also, are you Turkish, maybe we can write in Turkish..


Can you please tell me how you solved this problem? I'm experiencing the exact same thing for days. Turkish will also do.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Use only English on forum please.


----------



## Sorta Fairytale (May 28, 2012)

I think part of the problem with this issue could be that once you submit your online application, it specifies that you wait 24 hours before returning to you application to print it. I received the same emails promptly after I submitted, but waited the 24 hours to return to it and print and had no problems. After that, I received my emails confirming biometrics etc.


----------



## Frustrated! (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi!
DId anyone has success solving this problem? I did not print out my form (didn't see a prompt), paid, received confirmation of payment from both visa4UK and my bank. I called the help number, spent $40, got no information that was helpful. I emailed them and finally was told to withdraw the application and request a refund. I did so and started again. Have completed the second application, saved it and have not received any application number via email. So, now can't get back into my second application. Any insights about what to do? What a maddening experience!!


----------



## rodrodrod (Nov 4, 2013)

Experiencing same problem with 'make online payment' screen after receiving an email confirming payment. Called visa who informed me payment was 'pending' and that I would need to wait 3-5 days to see if the merchant (i.e. Visa4UK) would claim the money. If Visa4UK do not claim the money after 3 days, then I'm to call Visa again to retrieve my funds. If anybody has received feedback via the UKBA 'technical enquiries' link please do share the information.


----------



## Frustrated! (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey, 

Omg, it is an absolutely maddening experience. I don't have a solid answer for you, but takeaways, highlighted below. 

In total, I had to submit the application four times. The first time I filed, I encountered the payment issue you're experiencing.

The second and third times, I saved the application along the way. But, in doing so, I never received a GWF number. 

Takeaway 1:
*Do not proceed with your application if you do not receive an GWF as soon as you save it.*

I, foolishly, thought/hoped there was a delay on their end in sending these numbers. (Maybe their servers were down from the storm? Maybe there was a delay because it was a Sunday -- even though I had received a GWF number for the first application on the previous Sunday?) Wishful thinking on my part, no such luck. 

On the fourth filing attempt, I did not have the payment problem. Best that I can tell, there is no explanation for this other than that there is a major system problem on their end that I had the good fortune to avoid on my fourth attempt.

Various technical enquiries emails suggested that I check the browser and the connection. Obviously, I was using an up-to-date browser and with a solid connection. I pity anyone who is without these resources and is trying to file.

(I was using Internet Explorer on the fourth attempt and working on PC).

I requested a refund for the first application. It remains to be seen if I will receive one. I meet all the criteria ... requested within the timeframe, had not proceeded with the biometrics interview/processing etc.

When I went for my appointment (for my fourth filed application) the clerk (in Toronto Canada) said they had been receiving complaints and had contacted the UK. UK confirmed there had been technical issues last week.

Not sure if these technical issues are ongoing and are not limited to last week. Based on this forum, it seems to have happened before as well. 

Don't bother calling the helpline. It is very expensive, they give you zero concrete assistance, cannot refer to any specific cases and do not have access to any database that reflects the status of your application. Nor can they escalate your issue to anyone. 

The telephone/call centre people were polite, though, difficult to hear due to their headsets being far from their mouths...or something. 

When my third application failed to file, I pursued them via technical inquiry email. It took several days for a reply and was a vague one-liner that left much to interpretation. I replied right away and received a response quickly. 

Takeaway 2:
*Make sure your passport will not expired when you are travelling*. Seems obvious, but, in my effort to expedite the visa approval, I assumed this would not be an issue. Wrong!

When I went to the biometrics interview, the clerk further suggested, indirectly, that I should consider renewing my passport before filing. 

She said that while there was a chance I could be accepted with an up-for-renewal passport, if I was rejected, I would have to refile the entire application. 

She said it would not be an issue if she updated my application with a new passport number on the printed application. God wiling, she's right about that. 

All in all, there seems to be no explanation for the issue other than that there is a major technical glitch on their end. They are apparently aware of this issue. I read on one of their sites that they are updating the site mid November. Fingers crossed, they will solve these problems. 

I do not envy anyone who needs to file within this timeframe. 

I'm sorry for your struggles. I hope you have some good luck, a lot of determination, room on your visa and a good sense of humour 



rodrodrod said:


> Experiencing same problem with 'make online payment' screen after receiving an email confirming payment. Called visa who informed me payment was 'pending' and that I would need to wait 3-5 days to see if the merchant (i.e. Visa4UK) would claim the money. If Visa4UK do not claim the money after 3 days, then I'm to call Visa again to retrieve my funds. If anybody has received feedback via the UKBA 'technical enquiries' link please do share the information.


----------



## rodrodrod (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Frustrated. I have since found a solution as posted in another Expat forum that worked for me! For anyone experiencing the same problem (who has been issued a GWF number) select 'make online payment' and tick both check boxes in the following screen respecting understanding terms/conditions etc. Then on the actual visa payment page, select cancel. I received a message that the transaction had processed and now have the ability to print my application.


----------



## hgokay (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your advices rodrodrod but I cannot find the cancel button. After I tick the two check boxes, I go through the worldpay payment page?

"select 'make online payment' and tick both check boxes in the following screen respecting understanding terms/conditions etc. Then on the actual visa payment page, select cancel."


----------

